# My vet is warning people around here ...



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

that someone is going around stealing little dogs right out of people's yards. A few dogs were stolen, particularly two chihuahuas right out of someone's fenced-in garden  Why do people do such horrible things? Surely a sad, depressed, and frightened puppy won't make anyone a really good pet  People are sick sometimes ...

I don't think anyone would be able to steal Yoshi, I don't see how they'd have a chance ... but still =/


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i had a puppy stolen once...barely had her a week. put her in the yard (attached to my house) went in to make coffee and decided to run up to the bathroom. came back downstairs to bring her in ... gate open and footprints (there was snow falling) to car tracks at the end of my driveway. i never found out what happened to my little scottie...breaks my heart to this day. this happened about 8yrs ago.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, that's so horrible. I don't know what I'd do if I ever lost Yoshi ... just thinking about it makes me feel sick  I'm sorry that had to happen to you.

Grrrr, people >_<


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Where do you live?
I know they have a real problem with puppy stealing in England.

I take my girls outside on a leash at all times because they can fit through the fence and I'm afraid of hawks. We can hear the hawks high pitched voices in the distance.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

we have had dogs stolen before it's mean and heartless. what i would be most worried about that the dog wouldnt' get proper medical care or be used in a puppymill if they stole the dog they dont' care!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I never thought about it until reading posts here...but now I really don't like to leave Dolly where someone would be able to get her. It's funny because she is a deerhead...not a good example of the breed (completely adorable, but you know what I mean), and has already been abandoned, so I really don't know why someone would take her. But just the thought makes my blood run cold. It really would be like losing a child. And I'm sure the police around here would just laugh it off in light of the the "real" problems they have.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> Where do you live?
> I know they have a real problem with puppy stealing in England.
> 
> I take my girls outside on a leash at all times because they can fit through the fence and I'm afraid of hawks. We can hear the hawks high pitched voices in the distance.


I live in Nova Scotia, Canada. 

I had a dog stolen once but I was too young to remember. He was a german shephard and he was just brilliant. My parents are sure it was our neighbor, he made several attempts to buy him from us ... he said name a price, he would pay anything, and they wouldn't sell him. Then he was gone, they think he took him away to his cabin  Other than that, I've never heard of dogs being stolen around here =/ I don't understand people sometimes ... how some can just be so ... non-human.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I am always cautious with my girl as i know how horrible some people are. That s the worst worry - my girl absolutely adores me she wont let me go anywhere for a second without following me, and when i get home from work i can see she has been so sad!

I know she would be heartbroken is she had to be with someone else rather than her own family, even if they were nice to her!

You really have to watch your dog these days, its a cruel world! You even have to watch the big dogs as they get stolen too!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah loads of people have had dogs stolen in uk, u probably dont know paul daniels (mayb uk people will know he was a magicain always on tv here yrs ago) anyways his daugther had 2 yorkies just had their coats cut(so looked like puppys) she left them in the car4 2mins as she ran into the petrol station and came out they were gone (imo her fault for leaving them in the car i would never leave mylo alone) she went on tv and did an appeal to get them back she got one back but think she is still looking for the other. In my area a few neighbours have had their kittens stolen, so whenever mylo is in the garden i make sure im always outt there with him, n if i need toilet or anything i make him come in and wait, better to be safe then sorry i say.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

My dad used to show labs and cocker spaniels when I was little. He used to put locks on the dogs kennels when we went out because he was worried someone would steal the dogs. No one stole them but someone threw poisoned meat over the kennel and killed my dads champion bitch (cocker spaniel)that was pregnant. I don't remember much because I was really little but my mom said my dad was devastated. He stopped showing because he thought it was someone who was jelous or something(not entirely sure of how the rest of the story went). I started showing our lab when I was 16. Even then he was REALLY paranoid. I just don't understand people sometimes. Even now, I have a six foot privacy fence on one side and chain link with hedges on the other and when we go out I lock my gate. I hope someone won't try to lift a 80lb rottie over the fence(she's let them do it!!) Guinness is never outside by himself. I guess I'm not very trusting. That and I love my dogs to death!!


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

the magicians daughter got both her yorkies back!
i remember seeing it on tv


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

It is getting more and more popular here in the states as well. I have never had a dog stolen and I don't think anyone would want my dogs bad enough to deal with our boxers. No one is getting in here without permission and by chance they got in they ain't getting out.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh that's good she got them back. I'd be a wreck if someone stole Yoshi ... a big panicked wreck :S


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

people are unhappy, pt blank.
& its just all the more reason to NEVER EVER leave your dog outside w/ out you around.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

For sure, I'd never let Yoshi out alone, or wait anywhere alone, except in my house with the alarm set ...

I have a friend who just opens her door and lets her dog go out ... they have no fence, and live on a pretty busy street. I don't know how she's not always worried about her until she gets back inside =/ She's pretty small too, a cocker spaniel.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

ohh theres no way id be able to do that, id have heart failure, im paranoid as is, without letting my dogs run around cars/kids/random people etc alone.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I know I'd never, ever be able to do it either. They've been doing it for years though (I think the dog is like ... 14 or something), and she always is fine and comes back =/


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Dolly's Grandma---Me too! Skippy is a deerhead, and I think I have to worry about coyotes (or hawks) getting her more than a pet-snatcher. But she's never alone outside, ever.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I DO worry about hawks, coyotes, you name it. Something about Dolly seems so vulnerable (duh, six pounds...) and we NEVER let her out without supervision.

Let's face it though, probably any San Antonio dog thieves wouldn't feel the need to snatch any but the best and tiniest of chis. This part of the country has a LOT of chihuahuas.

I didn't know Skippy was a deerhead? Is he/she blonde? Maybe they are related! LOL!


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

We have a problem with dog theft in Nebraska. It is in the paper here about twice a year, people go through town and steal any dogs they can find. They get money for each dog they sell to the labs for medical testing. It is horrible.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

That is awful - i really hate hearing sad stories :-(!

Some people just care about themselves and have no regard for others.

I dont think it matters if your dogs a deerhead - chihuahuas are small and well especially in the uk pretty rare, so people want them because they are tiny (even the big ones are tiny) and because they arent seen around much!

So dont think that someone wont steal your dog because its a deerhead, they will see a goodlooking dog just like yours and thats it they will steal and try and sell, also people who dont have chihuahuas tend not to have any knowledge about the breed standard etc so they wouldnt know when stealing it!

I heard about the story with paul daniels daughter, that story has made me more cautious - its alright for that girl as at least her dad was famous and she could get on tv with a chance to get her dogs back but for people like us we have not much hope - so just watch the wee babies carefully!

Gilli x


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

You know this is just sad to think that people would really be that shallow and take someone's animal. But I do know it is happening everywhere. There has been a lot of reports lately about people getting there dogs stolen out of their yards around here in my small town. You would think people would have better things to do than steal a dog. I had mentioned in the post about precious's babies that the daddy was taken from my stepmom and it has just absolutely devasted her. She lives in a community of 350 people (very small) and he had a doggie door that went to her sun porch which is where he would go lay during the day and that's where he was taken from in the middle of the day!!!! I mean what are people thinking!!!!!???? Well she is doing everything possible to get him back but I really don't think he will be returned and it is so sad cause he was a good dog. But anyway hopefully there will be an end to this someday but I highly doubt it. Precious wont go outside without me and I am so grateful for that. She knows that until i go through the door she can't lol. Plus if it is someone she doesn't know she barks so much I would know something is up since I hardly leave her by herself inside and well never outside. I don't know just wish people weren't so cruel in this world.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

aww precious sounds like a good little girl - being good for her mummy!


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Stealing someone's dog (or anything else) is dispicable. I would be devastated if I lost one of my chi's or my Brittany/Springer mix. It's heartbreaking to not know what happened to them after theyare stolen.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I know that would just be the worst ... not knowing  One of the most important steps to healing is having closure, and you can't have that when they're stolen ... it's so sad


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

after reading this im going to make double sure i am with minnie at all times.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Some people are so mean. I don't leave Buford out unattended because of the number of hooligans that just "hang" around here and they would do something like that. I can't imagine not having Buford.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

And that is why my pups are in a pad locked outdoor kennel when I am unable to keep my eye on them in the yard!


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

That is so scary.
I don't know what I would do if someone took Twiggy.
I really can't see why anyone would have the heart to do that? Don't they even think about the poor puppy and the owner? Some people are just so cold they would do anything. It's the same as kidnapping a child. It's really disgusting, actually. Some people are just really messed up I guess.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

wow those stories are so sad... i never thought twice about letting scoot out.. hes about 10lbs.. and we dont really have too many hawks around here, we have like a 6 foot fence that goes around the back of the hosue that has a gate on either side.. i never bothered locking them. No one would get away with stealling scoot though, our huge lab is ALWAYS with him and he does not like strangers at all... but we live in a good neighborhood and you dont hear of things like that happening much in our area, so thats good.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

I know ive already posted this, but ill post it again seeings how it relative....  on their dog tag have 'needs medication' written on it.. people will think twice about stealing a dog they think will cost alot in vet bills.... its not good to leave such a little dog by itself outside anyways.... easy target for all kinds of animals....


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I was just talking about this with one of the guys that's here with me. Right before we were deployed he bought his daughter, who is 4, a yorkie puppy. His wife and daughter were playing in their back yard with the puppy when the little girl said she had to go to the bathroom. They ran in the house and left the puppy outside for about two minutes, when they came back the puppy was gone. They have a chain link fence so it isn't very likely that the puppy got out, they're pretty sure someone was walking by and saw the puppy and took it. It is so sad for this little girl, she doesn't understand why her dad left and now the puppy he gave her is gone too. 

I worry about Piper or Charlie getting stolen so I watch them carefully when ever they go outside. We have a fenced patio and sometimes I leave the door open so they can go in and out but I'm always there watching and close the door if I have to leave the room.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Since we've moved back to the middle of nowhere, I've been letting Chihuahua roam around by herself more without me. Now I'm paranoid. I can't stand a theif and I definately would have issues with a doggy theif. The nerve of some people......grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## SweetPeaMocha (Oct 9, 2005)

When I let my two smaller girls out I'm not always out there, but I am always standing in the front window watching them. No one likes to bother them do to the fact that they never stop barking and they do bite. But I do keep my eyes on them. My rottie goes out in the backyard and no one messes with her. No one can get in the yard with her out there, she's very protective of the house/yard and us people and the other dogs. My brothers Pitbull was out alone and stollen twice (My brother didn't care about her). The first time Someone we knew found her in a yard and and stole her and then called us. The second time some one had taken her, gave her a bath and took off her tags, but she somehow got away and got back home with a leash on her. We were lucky and I have always and still keep an eye on my dogs and we found a better home for my brother's dog since he was not taking care of her at all. I really have no idea how someone could just take someones pet. It makes me mad, it causes emotional stress on the owners as well as the pets.


----------

